

“Bionic Leaf” Makes Fuel from Sunlight - touristtam
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/bionic-leaf-makes-fuel-from-sunlight/

======
JoeAltmaier
"The bionic leaf can pump out 216 milligrams of isopropanol per liter of
water—an efficiency that rivals that of a corn plant making starch-rich
kernels out of sunlight."

Critical: how long does it take? The corn takes all summer. The process
efficiency PER TIME is the most important measurement. If the leaf takes only
a day or an hour, then its many thousands of times more efficient than the
corn plant.

